# Thanksgiving in Southern Oregon



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, folks, looks like I'll be in Ashland for Thanksgiving, and I'm trying to figure out whether I should expect to be able to get some riding in. 

Is it likely to be tolerable, or will it be totally miserable, rainy and cold? And where are the good rides in the area?

thanks
sasha


----------



## Unoveloce (Apr 13, 2005)

Should still be okay. Rain usually doesn't last all day for multiple days. Quite often its clear and dry, but cold. Google siskiyou velo for ride listings and more contact info .


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

The riding down here is USUALLY good around Thanksgiving. Ashland & Medford are in a bit of a rain shadow from the Siskiyous so even when big storms are dumping wet & white stuff on the high ground we don't always get the precipitation. The same thing is happening today, rain in all directions, and we've gotten some wet stuff on the valley floor but it's intermittent. I've gotten in some sunny rides into the mountains on Thanksgiving and had days where the weather kept me of the bike. November weather isn't as predictable here as it is in Portland 

Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you'd like some ideas for rides.


----------

